# Archive Clerk Visa For IT



## arazas (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I am working as senior IT Admin, however due to delay of degree attestation, our PRO has applied the Archive Clerk visa for me which is valid for two years.

Now I want to know can I get the honorable VISA of Oman and other Gulf countries?
What could be the issues with Archive Clerk visa while traveling to Gulf countries?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much. We have loads who have weird and wonderful titles on their visas.

Mine used to be Project Manager (with my previous company), now I am a General Electronics Engineer


----------



## arazas (Jul 17, 2012)

The quick question, if I go to Oman border by road, they will grant me the VISA or not? Because next weekend I am planning to go Oman but at this point I am afraid would they grant me VISA or reject me at Oman border?


----------

